# growing under pine trees.woiuld it be a problem



## Apass d Weed (Aug 6, 2007)

What up! Fellow growers I was wondering if planting near a pine tree or under a pine tree would effect the root system considering the pine tree has so many roots.I would really appreciate any suggestions.Thanks!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

i've seen it out in the field while i was hunting numerous times. it seems to work well. but then again, if i can find it while hunting. then i'd say u got a good chance of nebody finding it unless its in ur backyard. now if its not in ur backyard and u still want to go about the pine tree route. try putting it in 5 or 6 gallon bucket and suspending it up in the tree. just make sure its a tree u can get up into easily. and make sure the tree itself won't drop sap into the bucket. i've notice the sap will change the ph of the water.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 6, 2007)

Neighbors had pine trees in front yard. Never had grass grow under it. Dad always said the ground was too acidic. I know its a different grass, but check the ph first. I never thought about the sap. That stuff rained down on these trees.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 6, 2007)

Bucket definetly, Pine is a "N" hog and the sap will screw ya. (been there don that). Can be done....but it is much much better to hike out a few more miles and find an open overgrown area with a full day of sun. Top it and get her nice and bushy. 
Used to plant in clear-cut areas with thorns and crap everywhere....very ripper deterent. but worth the trouble. long sleeved camo is a friend in that kinda brush. 
I would go out early spring ammend the soil very heavy and let the plot sit for a month. then go out and plant rooted plants with at least 3 nodes hardened for weather. I would use those "water beads" (think thats what they were called friends mother would give me bags of em). That way I only had to go out 1X a week in the hottest part of the months.
Then pack up the campin gear for harvest.


----------



## turtledro (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah, pine trees love acid.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 7, 2007)

outdoor grower and pine trees bite ,  mutt said it all gd luck..


----------



## Apass d Weed (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks alot! Forget that tree any way i got stung by yellow jackets messing with that tree apreciate the advice though. Lol!


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2007)

ha!!1..it ain't just me...
I've destroyed more hornets nests this year than I ever recall. There sure seems to be an abundance...


----------

